# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Recuperación ambiental y prevención de avenidas en  Ourense

## ben-amar

Elena Espinosa inaugura tres actuaciones de recuperación ambiental y prevención de avenidas en la provincia de Ourense
http://iagua.es/



Mar, 24 Ago, 2010

Inundaciones, Restauración


La Ministra de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Elena Espinosa, ha inaugurado tres de las cuatro actuaciones realizadas por el MARM para prevenir las avenidas y recuperar medioambientalmente los ríos Támega, Búbal y Rubín a su paso por Ourense.

La cuenca del río Támega es una zona de alto riesgo de inundaciones, sobre todo cada vez que se registran grandes episodios de precipitaciones. Para hacer frente a esta situación, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero (CHD) del MARM puso en marcha estos proyectos, cuyas actuaciones han cumplido con tres objetivos prioritarios como son la defensa de la población frente al riesgo de inundaciones; mejorar las condiciones ambientales de la ribera mediante la estabilización de las márgenes, defensa contra la erosión, limpiezas de vegetación y plantaciones de ribera y mejorar las infraestructuras existentes en la ribera con el fin de potenciar el valor ambiental y social del entorno.
Descripción de las actuaciones

El cauce estrecho e irregular del río Rubín, afluente del Támega, a su paso por Albarellos, hace que aumente su caudal de forma considerable en periodos de avenidas, de ahí, que la CHD pusiera en marcha el proyecto de defensa contra inundaciones del núcleo de Albarellos en el concello de Monterrei.

En estas obras se han invertido 480.000 euros y los trabajos han consistido en:

- La estabilización de la margen derecha del río, aguas arriba del Ayuntamiento, a lo largo de 400 metros, mediante una estructura de defensa paralela a la carretera.

- El recrecimiento del muro anexo al cauce, a lo largo de 200 metros, con el objetivo de disminuir el riesgo de inundaciones en el núcleo urbano.

- Demolición y construcción de un nuevo puente sobre el río Rubín con mayor sección para aumentar su capacidad de desagüe.

- La limpieza de las márgenes y del cauce a lo largo de un tramo de 1Km del río Rubín, mediante la retirada de depósitos puntuales de materiales arrastrados por el río, con el fin de facilitar el discurrir de las aguas.

- El acondicionamiento del canal de derivación del azud y construcción de una senda peatonal de 300 metros de longitud.

- La plantación de especies arbóreas autóctonas.

En cuanto a las obras de defensa contra avenidas y adecuación ambiental del cauce y las márgenes del río Támega y otros arroyos menores en el Concello de Verín han contado con una inversión de 678.189 euros y se han centrado en limpiezas de vegetación de cauce y márgenes, el empleo de técnicas de bioingeniería para la estabilización de las márgenes, la construcción de diversas sendas peatonales y en la plantación de especies autóctonas de ribera.

En Mourazos y Tamaguelos se ha realizado la limpieza selectiva del cauce y de las márgenes del río Támega a lo largo de 11,8 Km, se han estabilizado las márgenes en un tramo de 235 metros, mediante empalizadas y métodos de bioingeniería y se ha acondicionado una senda de 700 metros. Además, se han plantado más de 700 ejemplares de especies arbóreas autóctonas.

En Feces de Abaixo, además de la limpieza del cauce y las márgenes a lo largo de 4, 2 Km de los ríos Támega y Fornos, se han ejecutado 1,2 Km de sendas paralelas a los cauces de ambos ríos.

En Queizás se han retirado los sedimentos y se han limpiado el cauce y las márgenes del río Támega en un tramo de 3, 9 Km. Además, mediante empalizadas y métodos de bioingeniería se han estabilizado las márgenes a lo largo de más de 1Km y se han plantado especies arbóreas autóctonas.

En Tintores se ha realizado la limpieza selectiva del cauce y las márgenes a lo largo de 3, 2 Km del río Támega, así como la retirada de sedimentos. Además, se han estabilizado 230 metros de las márgenes erosionadas y se ha realizado una plantación con especies autóctonas de ribera.

En Verín se han reforzado 170 metros del muro que se encontraba en la margen izquierda del río Támega a su paso por el núcleo urbano.

En Pazos se ha llevado a cabo la limpieza selectiva del cauce y las márgenes a lo largo de 730 metros, así como la retirada de toda clase de basura.

Los trabajos de adecuación hidrológico ambiental del río Támega y sus afluentes, a su paso por el Concello de Oimbra, han consistido en la limpieza de cauces y márgenes, plantaciones de especies autóctonas de ribera, adecuación de sendas y acondicionamiento de zonas de baño y esparcimiento. Además, se ha mejorado la capacidad de desagüe del puente de Rabal.

Estas actuaciones han contado con un presupuesto de 429.026 euros y se han desarrollado del siguiente modo:

- En Rabal se han limpiado el cauce y las márgenes a lo largo de 2, 2 Km mejorando, tras la retirada de los sedimentos y la colocación de estructuras de defensa, la capacidad de desagüe del puente sobre el río Támega. Se ha acondicionado una zona de baño mediante la mejora de 150 metros de talud de la margen derecha para facilitar el acceso al río y la ejecución de un dique desmontable que permitirá el baño en la zona.

- En Oimbra donde se ha realizado la limpieza del cauce y las márgenes a lo largo de 5, 4 Km , se ha adecuado una senda de 750 metros y acondicionado la zona de baño aguas abajo del puente de Oimbra.

-En San Cibriao se ha limpiado el cauce y las márgenes de diversos regatos en un tramo de 2, 8 Km.

-En A Granxa se ha limpiado el cauce y las márgenes del río Búbal en un tramo de 2, 3 Km.

Por último, en la actuación de restauración ecológico ambiental de los sotos fluviales de los ríos Búbal y Rubín en la localidad de Villaza en el concello de Monterrei se han invertido 377.631 euros y las obras han consistido en:

- La limpieza del cauce y de las márgenes de los ríos Búbal y Rubín a lo largo de 1Km con el fin de mejorar sus condiciones hidráulicas.

- La adecuación de la zona de baño mediante el refuerzo del muro existente de 120 metros y la mejora de los accesos.

- La ejecución de un muro de 1,20 metros de altura y 320 metros de longitud entre la zona recreativa existente y el vial adyacente, con el fin de proteger el núcleo urbano en caso de crecidas. Se ha mejorado el firme del vial y se ha realizado una acera de 300 metros para los peatones. Además se ha mejorado la capacidad de desagüe de la red de pluviales, aumentando el diámetro y longitud del colector existente.

- La apertura de un nuevo arco en el puente sobre el río Búbal a su paso por Villaza para incrementar su capacidad de desagüe y poder hacer frente a las grandes avenidas.

Estas cuatro actuaciones realizadas por el MARM en la cuenca del Támega, además de reducir el riesgo de inundaciones, mejorarán las condiciones ambientales de las riberas y recuperarán estos espacios para el uso y disfrute de los cerca de 20.000 habitantes de los Concellos de Verín, Monterrei y Oimbra.

----------


## REEGE

Aprobrada la II fase del Plan de Inundaciones de Valdepeñas  

13.01.2010  
Tras la aprobación de la solicitud en el pleno extraordinario celebrado este pasado día 5 de enero, el Consejo de Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha aprobó ayer el convenio de colaboración en materia de obras hidráulicas entre la Consejería de Ordenación del Territorio y Vivienda de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha, La Diputación de Ciudad Real y el Ayuntamiento de Valdepeñas para la financiación de la segunda fase del Plan de Tormentas 


La obra cuenta inversión de 1.800.000 euros que  serán financiados gracias a este convenio de urgencia con 900.000 euros que sufragará el Gobierno de la comunidad autónoma, 200.000 euros la Diputación Provincial y el restante, unos 740.000 euros el propio Ayuntamiento. La obra consistirá en abrir un colector a cielo abierto desde el Puente de Los Llanos hasta la carretera de Ciudad Real, saltando la carretera y la circunvalación a través del procedimiento del cajón hincado, con el objetivo de encauzar las aguas de la zona norte y del canal de la Veguilla para derivarlas al río Jabalón. 

El proyecto se precede de las obras ya ejecutadas entre el Puente de Los Llanos y la Avenida de los Estudiantes, donde se ha creado un nuevo vial bidireccional de 21 metros de ancho denominado calle Ciudad Real que cuenta con un colector soterrado de 4 x 2,5 metros y que tiene actualmente una longitud de 480 metros. La inversión realizada en este caso alcanza los 2.300.000 euros y permitirá, una vez que el colector cruce la vía ferroviaria, evitar el problema de inundaciones que afectaban al Hospital Gutiérrez Ortega o la calle Ave María, entre otras. 

Además,  tal y como se aprobó en la misma sesión plenaria extraordinaria, y ante la solicitud también de la Juntaque las localidades de la provincia afectadas tengan derecho a beneficiarse de las medidas para paliar los daños. de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha, el Gobierno de España ha ampliado la vigencia del decreto por catástrofes tras las inundaciones producidas en el mes de diciembre de 2009.

Fuente: Azuer tv

----------


## ben-amar

Iba siendo hora de que los politicos movieran ficha al respecto

----------


## jasg555

En Valdepeñas ya era hora. Parte de esas obras son de lo que quedó pendiente de las inundaciones de hace unos 30 años, en las que murieron varias personas.

A ver si poco a poco se van arreglando las cosas.

----------

